# Four Foot Jump!



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

Once when I was playing with my cat, I stood up and held her toy really high. She jumped for it and got it! I tried again and held it even higher. a whole four feet and she got it!! I was amazed. has your cat ever jumped four feet in the air before?


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*My cat jumps high in the air to catch butterflys. And she is a small cat. I am amazed she can jump that high!!!*


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

My cat is a little fatter and older now than she used to be, but when she jumped that high she wieghed less than ten pounds.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

My Uncles cat could jump all the way to his shoulder, and hes around 6ft tall! I think that cat had to much time on its hands :shock:


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW :shock: :shock: 6ft is pretty high


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

6 FT? Holy cow, I know for sure Twinkie cant even jump one feet! I'm not kidding hehe. Sugar used to be able to jump pretty high but I dont know about 4 FT. 

One time I just took a shower and put my somewhat wet foot on her back when she was facing away from me and goodness, I have never seen a cat jump like that in person. She literally jumped up about 3 ft and lunged forward at the same time. It scared me more than it scared her maybe because I really screamed.


----------

